# bge watchdog timeout errors on 7.3



## AndyUKG (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi,

 I recently upgraded a Dell R300 server from FreeBSD 7.2 to 7.3 and following that I started seeing several errors like this a day:


```
Jul 20 10:57:51 vcomm kernel: bge0: watchdog timeout -- resetting
Jul 20 10:57:51 vcomm kernel: bge0: link state changed to DOWN
Jul 20 10:57:52 vcomm kernel: bge0: link state changed to UP
```
This is the NIC info from dmesg.boot


```
bge0: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x00a200> mem 0xdfdf0000-0xdfdfffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
```
I have not network related config in sysctl.conf or loader.conf, its running with all default values.
So far the ethernet cable has been swapped out and the port on the network changed, but still I see the same errors. Perhaps the upgrade to 7.3 is a cooincidence, but Ive never had these issues on any FreeBSD server previously and Im unsure what to do next, any help/ideas appreciated,

thanks Andy.


----------

